# Normais Climatológicas



## iceworld (26 Jul 2008 às 23:06)

Alguém me consegue arranjar as normais climatológicas de Abrantes?

E alguns dados meteorológicos de Mação para o ano de 2003, alguém arranja?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 12:55)

iceworld disse:


> Alguém me consegue arranjar as normais climatológicas de Abrantes?
> 
> E alguns dados meteorológicos de Mação para o ano de 2003, alguém arranja?



Pode ser que, da próxima vez que for ao IM, arranje essas normais.
Se as conseguir, divulgo os dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

Fui hoje ao IM e não consegui arranjar as normais de Abrantes, pois a estação de Abrantes é udométrica, mas arranjei as normais de localidades bastante próximas de Abrantes e a uma altitude bastante semelhante.
Trouxe as normais de Alvega e de Tancos que, logo que puder, irei divulgar aqui no fórum.
Penso que não ficas mal servido com estas, pois os dados serão bastante semelhantes aos de Abrantes, ao que parece.
Na minha opinião, que é pessoal, penso que devias fazer um cruzamento dos dados dessas localidades, fazendo uma média entre as duas, pois Abrantes fica precisamente entre elas e acho que isso iria corresponder à realidade, pois os dados devem ser bastante representativos do local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

Aqui estão as normais climatológicas de Alvega e de Tancos.
Não consegui encontrar as de Abrantes, pois a estação era udométrica e isso não iria revelar dados de temperatura, apenas de precipitação.
Abrantes fica precisamente entre estas duas localidades e a altitude parece não ter grandes discrepâncias, por isso penso que devias fazer um cruzamento dos dados das duas localidades para teres uma ideia das normais de Abrantes.


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2008 às 00:47)

Alvega também é terra de grandes extremos, de -9,0ºC a 45,5ºC...


----------



## iceworld (3 Ago 2008 às 01:06)

Muito obrigado pela informação! 
Vão ser muito úteis


----------

